# otro, otra, otros, otras



## jeterinmicipen

Hola estoy aprendiendo català por mi cuenta porque no había plaza en el cercle català de Madrid, y hay cosillas que he sacado de libros. Algún català parlant podría instruirme en como se diría otro, el otro, lo otro, otra, la otra, los otros, las otras, el mismo, la misma, lo mismo, los mismos, las mismas. Y enviarme un cuadro de preposiciones.


----------



## Agró

jeterinmicipen said:


> Hola estoy aprendiendo català por mi cuenta porque no había plaza en el cercle català de Madrid, y hay cosillas que he sacado de libros. Algún català parlant podría instruirme en como se diría otro, el otro, lo otro, otra, la otra, los otros, las otras, el mismo, la misma, lo mismo, los mismos, las mismas. Y enviarme un cuadro de preposiciones.


otro, *un altre*
el otro, *l'altre*
lo otro, *l'altra cosa* (se suele oír también *lo altre*)
otra, *una altra*
la otra, *l'altra*
los otros, *els altres*
las otras, *les altres*
el mismo, *el mateix*
la misma, *la mateixa*
lo mismo, *la mateixa cosa, lo mateix*
los mismos, *els mateixos*
las mismas, *les mateixes*


----------



## avellanainphilly

Agró said:


> lo mismo, *la mateixa cosa, lo mateix*



També 'el mateix'

Me ha pasado lo mismo -> M'ha passat el mateix


----------



## Agró

avellanainphilly said:


> També 'el mateix'
> 
> Me ha pasado lo mismo -> M'ha passat el mateix


Tens tota la raó, ho havia oblidat.


----------



## Demurral

Agró said:


> lo mismo, *la mateixa cosa, lo mateix*



No m'atreviria a ratllar-ho, però el "lo mateix" em sona bastant malament... diria que "el mateix" (com a ha dit *avellanaphilly* i "la mateixa cosa") són les úniques opcions correctes.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Demurral said:


> No m'atreviria a ratllar-ho, però el "lo mateix" em sona bastant malament... diria que "el mateix" (com a ha dit *avellanaphilly* i "la mateixa cosa") són les úniques opcions correctes.


  És veritat. "Lo mateix" és un castellanisme, ja que en catalè no existeix l'article neutre _lo_.


----------



## Heiwajin

MarieSuzanne said:


> És veritat. "Lo mateix" és un castellanisme, ja que en catalè no existeix l'article neutre _lo_.


 
Ho sento pero discrepo lleugerament, es pot dir que és un barbarisme, arcaisme o dialectalisme, però tot i no ser normatiu, no és un castellanisme. Més informació (i polèmica) sobre el tema aquí.


----------



## panjabigator

També pensava que es fa servir "lo" per a dir el OD estendard "el" a les illes, però potser que em confongui.


----------

